# Good news for 13A holders in Manila and area ?



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

*From the BI Facebook page today:
.
25 Oct 2022) BI Seals agreement with Robinsons Malls for transfer of annual report activity from BI Main Office to Robinsons Manila to provide better and more accessible service to the public 
.







*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The main office will soon move altogether into their new multi level building next to MOA 

I'd rather use the Satellite offices for the annual report, I use the office in Sta Rosa Laguna.

It's such a hassle though with all the Covid requirements to use these immigration offices so a Robinsons mall sounds terrific. 👍


----------

